# Feedback - mortgage calculator



## Shayne (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I am looking for some feedback. I have created a calculator to help people with their home buying decision. 

Google, "debt free by 43 mortgage calculators" and look at the Home Purchase Budget Calculator.

My main goal is to help people plan their purchases, secondary I would be interested if realtors or mortgage brokers would pay to have their information on it to distribute to clients etc.


----------



## Potato (Apr 3, 2009)

A more holistic approach.

Also, you look to have a bug somewhere as changing fixed/variable changes the amounts slightly for the same budget, amortization, and interest rate. May want to note the new qualifying rules for variables.


----------



## Shayne (Apr 3, 2009)

Potato said:


> A more holistic approach.
> 
> Also, you look to have a bug somewhere as changing fixed/variable changes the amounts slightly for the same budget, amortization, and interest rate. May want to note the new qualifying rules for variables.


Thanks for the feedback. The variable compounds monthly in a majority of Canadian mortgages vs semi-annually for the fixed. That is why the amounts change slightly.

Although it is meant for budgeting purposes, not qualifying I will have to add the point about new qualifying rules for variable rates..

Thanks again.


----------

